# New Glock 20SF-Armscor 180gr FMJ report



## RDub

Armscor 10mm 180gr FMJ;



Taking a look inside we find a powder charge of 6.2grs.



This powder looks very much like Titegroup.. Of course we have no way of knowing exactly what it is.

Weighing the bullet we find it weighing 181.1grs.





Just for kicks, here is what the primer looks like on the inside.



At the Range, shooting at a 25 yard target, 5½" circle, same size as the 'black' on a standard 25 yard pistol slow fire target.



Rounds fired from a Glock 20SF, factory 4.6" barrel and stock spring, over a Oehler model 33 chronograph. Skyscreens centered 10' from the muzzle.
Temperature at the Range; 60-70°
RH 45%
Elevation 2700'
Clear sky


----------



## Bisley

RDub said:


> Rounds fired from a Glock 20SF, factory 4.6" barrel and stock spring, over a Oehler model 33 chronograph. Skyscreens centered 10' from the muzzle.
> Temperature at the Range; 60-70°
> RH 45%
> Elevation 2700'
> Clear sky


Good information - did you record the velocity after getting those other vital statistics?


----------



## RDub

Bisley said:


> Good information - did you record the velocity after getting those other vital statistics?


Hi
It was on the target;

1095fps average velocity
22 fps spread
standard deviation of 7

I'm so used to doing this this way, I forget someone might not know what that meant..


----------



## g2gunny

Great info!


----------

